# Chris Crudelli on Tae Kyon!



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 26, 2006)

Enjoy.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3nmjKvOADo&mode=related&search=


----------



## matt.m (Dec 26, 2006)

nice find


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 26, 2006)

I liked his foot work and hip movement.


----------



## Yeti (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow, that was great. Thanks for digging that up. Very fluid.


----------

